
Because of “Galapagos syndrome,” most of Japan’s ATMs are useless to foreigners - donohoe
http://qz.com/411905/because-of-galapagos-syndrome-most-of-japans-cash-machines-are-useless-to-foreigners/
======
spdustin
Since I've never heard of this "syndrome", and I assume others will read the
comments to see what it means:

It refers to systems developed largely in isolation. Japan's ATMs weren't
developed alongside the worldwide community, and so many of them can't process
bank cards issued by banks outside Japan.

